

Ask HN: f & t logos are everywhere, but for how long? - jtesp

The ubiquitous Facebook &#38; Twitter "app icon" logos.  Every website, every TV commercial, every magazine, every poster, even on radio... "Like us, follow us!"<p>Companies are spending millions of dollars promoting a website because it's "in", cool, trendy.  How long can it last?  Most of them just have the f &#38; t logo with no explanation as to why they are there.  Just f &#38; t.  What does that do to benefit them?<p>You can't click a TV, magazine, poster or radio.  How many of you actually watch a commercial or read a magazine, see the f &#38; t logo and think to yourself "I'm gonna go Like or Follow a laundry detergent company."<p>Obviously f &#38; t are proven and effective ways to connect with consumers, but how effective is it for companies to promote them on their own ads without any incentive?<p>Seems that the "hype" is dying down for f &#38; t and that it's become common place.  I wonder how long it will take for people to become numb and uninterested in them and move on to the next latest and greatest thing.<p>I'm interested in learning what other hackers think about this.  Please add on.  Thanks.
======
thomasswift
How long? When the next big thing comes along they will move to that. Remember
everything use to promote their myspace page? Myspace is still around, it's
just not popular with, I guess, most people these brands are targeting.

~~~
jtesp
Yeah, but f & t are deeply engrained into everyday life of people and
businesses.

~~~
robotmachine
So was MySpace. So will be the next big thing and the one after that.

